# Whats Your Favorite Firearm



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's fall & it's getting cold outside, so let's get some of the winter topics going.  

Whats your favorite firearm that you own?

Mine was my Colt Officers Model .45, but now it's my Colt Andaconda .44 mag.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Has to be my winchester model 12, 12 gauge mod choke. It was my great grandfathers, I borrowed it from my grandfather 16 years ago and sorry to say but grandpa cannot remember who borrowed it, darn kids Get all kinds of looks when I use it dove hunting or bunny hunting but none of my other guns feel as comfortable.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got (dad has that is) a Winchester Model 12 16 ga & I love it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My Ithaca(sp?) double that I bought from Sam's Loan when I was 19 and in college. Twenty six inch barrels double triggers, bored imp. cyl. and mod.
Weighs right around six pounds and handles like a lightning bolt. Had all new wood and blue about twenty years ago. Don't know whether to sell it or keep it now that my upland shooting day's are just about over.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah heck Shortdrift, don't do either...... Just give it to me!!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i can't say that i really have a favorite.they all have some degree of special meaning to me in one way or another.
i still have the 1st shotgun that mt father bought for me.it's an ithaca 20 gauge single shot saddle gun.very light and kicks like hell too!
the 1st one that i bought is an ithaca single shot.22 saddle gun that matches the 20 gauge and it's the one my father taught me to shoot with.when i was young i made it through all of the nra ranks at a local indoor range with this rifle and still have most of the certificates and pins!
when i take my savage 7mm rem mag out of it's case i think of my elk hunting trip to colorado and all of the amazing things i saw out there.even if i never get to go back those memories will always stay with me.
i will be parting with one before long.i bought an 870 back in 1975 or '76 and have really enjoyed that gun.i killed alot of game and deer with it over the years.this spring my nephew will graduate from ohio university and as a graduation present i am going to pass it along to him with the understanding that he MUST keep it in the family somewhere on down the line.
i have several others and they all have some stories that go with them and that's why i've never sold any of the guns that i've accquired over the years,memories!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I always wanted a lever action rifle. So I bought a Marlin 336c 30-30 from a guy at work this year. I checked the serial number and found out it was mad in the 50's. Although I haven't deer hunted with it yet. I am taking it to WV in a few weeks. This gun is simply put a tack driver. I went to the range and fired a few rounds through it for sight in, I could cover the holes with a 50 cent piece. This was at 100 yards with a 3x9 scope. So after many years of waiting for one, I am sure this is going to be my favorite little gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold...Colt Govt 9MM...Ruger 77R 257 Roberts with a 6X18 Leupold..the 2 rifles have gotten the most use the last 3 or 4 years anyway.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my ruger 357 w /6inch barrell, but my brothers circa 65 870 wingmaster w/a 26 in improved cyl. barrell is a great solid gun that shoots slugs very well.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Given to me by my father when i graduated from Highschool in 1990.

It has a Sako Vixen action and a Douglous Supreme medium barrel. The stock is beautiful with all custome hand checkering and two pieces of Red Bolo wood from Africa. Came with some really cool scope mounts and a 6x18 Redfield scope.

The girl is a tack driver too!! The trigger is soo nice.

Since I got divorced and moved to the city, I cant remember the last time I busted an old hog with her! 

My best was 513 yards....man I miss the old groundhog blasting days!!

PR


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

remington 700 LV SF .17 Remington with Nikon 4.5-14 mildot

remington 700 mountain lss .30-06 with burris ffII 4.5-14 bplex

Remington 870 express and wingmaster .410's

browning high power .243 with lyman scope

Marlin 917VSF .17 hmr


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

1. A 1955 Winchester Model 70 chambered in .243 Winchester; my grandfather passed it on to my father and my father passed it on to me when I was old enough to deer hunt ( I grew up in PA where rifles are permitted in authorized areas now).

2. Kimber model 84VT chambered in 22-250 topped with a Leupold 6-18X variable scope. I list this gun for two reasons, first is that it has the absolute sweetest trigger that I have ever pulled, the second reason is that it is an absolute tack driver - longest wistle pig was 487 yards or so said the range finder.

3. The last gun, a Sears-Roebuck 12 GA side by side, (i believe that Stevens actually made the gun) another family hand me down. So many memories with that gun.

FWF


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

my grandfathers S&W 1917 in 45acp, next would be my AMD-63 ,Swiss K31, Enfield No4 MK1


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm.. Favorite .22 Marlin Model 39A Looking for one
22 pistol Walther PPK Sold to Mellon (DOH) lol

.410 Stevens Model 59A
12 ga Remington 870 Wingmaster Mag (custom made)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant beleve how those Walthers have jumped in price. My dad loves that thing.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Guns in general have really jumped in price...at least from when I was buying alot.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I shot a couple clips max. Man that little thing shot great. I just started looking at new ones. What the heck went on there??? I sold that one to you guys I think about a year ago and its went WAY up.

It was a bit over 200 I think and I took the bow in partial trade. If I would have known they were going to go up this much I would have charged a lot more


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Zfish said:


> If I would have known they were going to go up this much I would have charged a lot more


I have countless guns that applies too. Colts went through the roof, man I wish I had all of those back.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

My favorite has to be my Marlin 25MN .22WMR. I love the "Mag". 

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> I've got (dad has that is) a Winchester Model 12 16 ga & I love it.


I have my dad's 12 guage model. I used to hunt with it all of the time when I was a kid. I have not had it out in a while but I know that was my dad's pride and joy when it came to his guns.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

walther p-38, brought to me from germany via an amazing grandfather

rem 700 in .17 rem, bedded/floated, custom stock, 3-9x40 sightron


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Since people have listed guns that they would like to have back I will list a couple I had a Remington 700BDL Varmint in 6MM Remington that I had really grew fond of before it was taken when someone broke into my house as well as a Remington falling block in 22LR that was taken at the same time..my deceased great uncle gave my the 22LR...also a old Mossberg bolt action 410 that was the first gun given to me by my father at the age of 13..he bought the gun and a handful of shells off my uncle for $20 also taken...boy I would sure like those back.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

mine is my remington 870 express, youth 20 ga.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

20 GA. New England arms single shot.

First gun I ever bought. It is beat to heck but I love it.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

By far my best gun is my Remmington 1100 20 guage semi-auto. Kills everything from rabbits to deer!!!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

My 870 and my Marlin lever guns- 30-30, and 444.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

My Thompson Center Encore muzzleloader. Accurate and good looking!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorite hands down is my Thompson Contender. I have about 10 different barrels for it 22 lr ,22 mag , 22 hornet , 357 mag , 357 maximum , 44 mag and a .45/410.

The 357 maximum was used for deer hunting , smaller calibers were used on ground hogs squirrel etc. Also used the 44 for deer but liked the max better.

The 22 hornet is so accurate that I can give a lot of rifles a run for their money on group sizes up to 150 yds. The 357 max was also extremely accurate out to 200 yds.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The largest handgun I ever owned was a TC Encore with a Bullberry 15" 25-284 heavy barrel...for the most part it was to heavy of a caliber to make it very practical in a handgun...I bought the barrel shortly after I got the frame and thought it would be fun to tinker with but it was a real moose of a handgun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Should shoot accurately way past 300..a friend of mine bought a Super-Match a few years back...if I had a M-14 it would never see rapidfire...with one caress of the trigger whatever is in your sights should be no more..I have a Remington 700VS in 308 but I havent really tested the guns capability the way I should...I sighted it in and practiced with it at 100yds..but its capable of way more than that...more than what the owner is probably


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

grandpa's hand me down...1958 ''g'' browning auto ''light''12...beutiful gun ive had for years but never fired it!!


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

mossberg maverick field model 88 in 12 gauge. use it for everything deer, pheasant, small game, waterfowl. all them


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Chinese SKS-D, and a good ol yugo m59/66 SKS!!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Uberti single six in 45 long colt
Marlin lever in 45/70
End of story!  Raider


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Savage Model 99 .300...both of them


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Model99. If I recall that was the lever action rotary magazine. Cool gun! 
Like to have one. Raider


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I heard there was a nice one around Zainesville but I cant recall the name right now..heard people came from other states to shoot there.


----------

